# Windows 7 Bootloader-Problem mit XP - boot.ini regenerieren?



## VerteX (31. Oktober 2009)

hi

in meinem computer stecken zwei SATA-hdds. auf der einen ist schon seit längerer zeit xp installiert und nun habe ich vor wenigen tagen windows 7 prof (32bit) auf die andere getan.
da der bootloader ja angeblich xp automatisch mitaufnimmt, dachte ich mir, dass ich damit dann wohl nicht mehr kämpfen müsste - aber puste kuchen.

windows xp ist im 7-bootloader nicht drin gewesen und somit konnte ich nur windows 7 starten.
nun versuche ich "krampfhaft" dem 7-bootloader xp aufzuzwingen mit mäßigem bis keinem erfolg.

mir wurde gesagt, ich solle auf die start-partition des computers (das ist die mit win 7) den nt-bootloader (= NTLDR), die "ntdetect.com" und die "boot.ini" von xp packen und dann im win 7 bootloader als pfad von xp die platte C angeben (weil dort nun der NTLDR liegt).
mit diesem ansatz habe ich schonmal den fehler des "NTLDR nicht gefunden" beim auswählen des XP-menüpunkts behoben.
jedoch fehlt mir die boot.ini und ich kann sie auch durch die xp-wiederherstellungskonsole nicht neugenerieren lassen.
einzige möglichkeit ist da imo, die boot.ini per hand zu schreiben und da sind wir auch schon bei meinem jetztigen problem:
wie finde ich den installationspfad von XP heraus? (also multi(X)disk(Y)...)

wenn es eine bessere lösung gibt, xp in den 7-loader aufzunehmen, würde ich den vorschlägen natürlich auch gerne folgen 
und sobald ich dieses problem gelöst habe, kommen wir dann zu meinem sound-treiber- und XAMPP-problem xD


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Bootloader-Problem mit XP*

Schon mal das Tool EasyBCD ausprobiert? Damit kannst du den Vista/7 Bootloader bearbeiten.


----------



## VerteX (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Bootloader-Problem mit XP*

hätte ich vllt sagen sollen
über EasyBCD habe ich den XP-eintrag in den 7-loader eingefügt und schon mehrere sachen damit ausprobiert, was aber alles aufs selbe rauskam.

aus "sicht" von windows 7 ist xp auf der platte D installiert.
also habe ich xp eingetragen und als device dann D angegeben.
dann sagte er mir aber beim auswählen des XP-eintrags, dass NTLDR nicht gefunden wurde, was daran lag, dass die partition mit win 7 drauf schon vor der installation von win 7 die startpartition war, auf dieser jedoch ein weiteres - und kaputtes - xp statt win 7 installiert war und dort somit auch der NTLDR und die boot.ini lagen, welche ich eventuell vorher hätte sichern sollen...

das war eigentlich das gleiche in grün wie der tip, den ich oben schon genannt habe, bloß mit einem anderen laufwerk

da ich durch befolgen des tips aber schonmal den fehler, dass NTLDR nicht gefunden wurde, behoben habe, habe ich hoffnung durch eine boot.ini endlich wieder xp starten zu können 
das problem besteht also nun darin, eine boot.ini zu bekommen bzw. nur den pfad von win xp zu ermitteln


----------



## VerteX (1. November 2009)

keiner weiß, wie man den XP-installationspfad per hand herausfinden kann?


----------



## HoM3R (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,

der Pfad zur Windows XP Installation ist laut boot.ini immer:

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

Je nach Anzahl deiner Festplatten und Partitionen musst du die Variablen ändern,sodass die korrekte Physikalische Disk und das korrekte logische Laufwerk zu dem Installationverzeichnis verweisen.

Windows XP sollte aber aus Kompatibilitätsmängeln und Benutzerfreundlichkeit immer als Erstes auf der primären Festplatte und vorallem auf der aktiven Partition installiert werden.
Windows 7 und Vista sind in der Lage als NON MASTER BOOT RECORD auf logischen Laufwerken die primäre boot.ini von Windows XP aufzunehmen und seine Funktionen und Startoptionen in das Bootmenu zu integrieren,obwohl Windows XP der primäre Bootrecord ist. 

Das funktioniert ohne jegliche Einstellung nach der Installation von Win7.

Solltest du jedoch z.b Windows XP neuinstallieren müssen,oder du entscheidest dich dafür die Partitionen anders zu verwalten und änderst die Systempfade, so wird nur noch eines der Systeme geladen und zwar das default OS.

Um den Zugriff auf das 2. System via Startliste zu bekommen,musst du mit Hilfe von der Windows Recovery Konsole bootcfg ausführen und nach allen Winversionen zu suchen und mit bootcfg /rebuild zu reparieren & ggf. Fixboot ausführen um den MASTERBOOTRECORd zu definieren.  

Grüsse Chris^


----------

